# where can I get access to search old copies of the Stubbs or Experian Gazette



## redskyatnigh (4 Jan 2010)

Hi 
I am researching court case judgements for civil cases and I wanted to know where can I get access to search old copies of the Stubbs or Experian Gazette.

Are they held in any public libraries or can I get access to them on line, I can't find them on the courts.ie website?

Thanks for any help


----------



## jack2009 (4 Jan 2010)

*Re: Stubbs and Experian Gazette*

I suggest you give Experian a call and tell them what you are looking for.  They are very helpful.

I think you can sign up to experian and download all of the info you require but Ihave no idea of the cost.  So if this is a one off exercise I would suggest giving them a call direct and seeing what they can do for you.


----------



## redskyatnigh (4 Jan 2010)

*Re: Stubbs and Experian Gazette*

Thanks but I found a website
[broken link removed]
where i can buy and review old copies online.


----------

